# Miller Manor 2014



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Well it's pretty much over for the year on the East coast. Just moved here from the West coast and had to get rid of almost everything I had previously made due to lack of space in PODS while moving. Yard looks a little empty but I made progress especially on the tech side of it. Made some new routines for the 3 Axis, made some sections of fence, new scare crow and used Monkey Basic and DMX to control the whole thing while using a new projector and AtmosfearFX in the garage window. Not many kids but the neighbors told me there wouldn't be. Next year going for to try to get the word out more but didn't spend anytime this year since I didn't have a lot to show.
Anyways on with the pics.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

What you did put out looks really nice. Your new house looks to have plenty of room. It will be interesting to see you grow your haunt to fit your new home.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks ATL. Yes lots of room so it should only get better. I'm threatening to build a whole facade for the front of the house but the wife isn't so hip on that idea. I like your place too, just watched the video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aren't the AtmonFEARFX videos great? We have three now and the neighbors get such a kick out of watching them every year.

Love your scarecrow!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

looks like a great start. fingers crossed that when the word gets out the tot's will start flooding in. Love the fencing that you've started


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks scaryjak, my fingers are crossed too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd say you did mighty fine for "not having much to work with"


----------

